# Lid Coverings



## karerolynn (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 openings in the back lid for the filter and heater. I'm concerned that when I get my guppies that they will jump out of those spaces. What is the best type of material to cover the openings and where would I purchase it from? 

Thanks


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

You might be able to use aluminum foil to cover the holes, as it can be shaped easily (attached across the back lid and the tank wall). I have 2 guppies and although they swim at the top level of the tank, I have never experienced them jumping before.


----------



## karerolynn (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Jasey


----------



## TheBoss (Apr 1, 2008)

I would be surprised to see a guppy jump out of a tank. But if you are looking for something a little more durable than aluminum foil, then take a piece of cardboard and fit it over your hole and cut out a pattern. Then take it to a local glass store and have them cut a piece of 1/16" plexi glass using your pattern as a sample. It will cost less than $5 and you don't have to worry about messin up the aluminum foil.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Plastic canvas from a craft store will work just fine. Can be cut to fit even the oddest shapes and is plastic so it won't deteriorate.


----------

